# Any know what this is.



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Maybe a species of oxalis? I dunno, but will see if I can find it in my books.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> Maybe a species of oxalis?


That's what I thought too. I looked all the ones I could find and nothing matched. It still could be though. Might be something in the Sorrel family. When it comes to flower ID's I can find most of them, but this one has me stumped.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm pretty much positive it is an oxalis, just not sure which one. Do bees work it?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

They were the day I noticed it blooming. Saw a couple on it today. I don't keep bees at my house so not sure how hard they work it. Since I don't get to watch my gals everyday. I have some of this at my house but I mowed it before it bloomed. Where my hives are its all pasture and never mowed.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

If it has three leaves it is a clover. Oxalis has 4 leaves/stalk with little white flowers born singly on stalk. The flowers look like some kind of Medic. Medics are wild alfalfa.


----------



## bot (Mar 18, 2009)

It's hard to see the flower in the picture, but I'm thinking something like Oxalis stricta which has three leaflets and a yellow flower. It should have seedpods that look a little like okra. It's called sourgrass around here.
Tastes pleasantly sour, kind of lemony, leaves and pods. Take a bite! 
If it's not sour it's something else.

I don't know if bees like it.


----------



## bot (Mar 18, 2009)

I want a do-over.

I agree with Dave, It's gotta be a medic
something like : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicago_polymorpha


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

what about a type of shamrock? something like Oxalis regnellii


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

It's a trifolium. I'm not sure what species though.


----------



## my2collies (Mar 26, 2010)

Perhaps oxalis stricta?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Found it!









Medicago arabica. (spotted medick, spotted burclover, heart clover)


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

yep, I think you got it


----------

